# Bendix Yellow Band 2 Speed Kickback



## Red1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am having a issue with this hub grinding in low gear.  Is this a known issue with this hub?  It is more prominent when more pressure is applied to the chain as in going uphill.  Unfortunately the 2 bicycle kits i bought did not come with a large enough wrench to tighten the cone bolt.  I am thinking i need a 20 or 21?  I am wandering if this could be this issue. It is shifting smooth.   Any help with these challenges would be greatly appreciated.  Also runs like silk in the top gear.  No sound at all.


Thanx 
Red


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2014)

That's just how they are! High gear is perfectly smooth because it's a 1:1 drive ratio and is not using any gears inside. Low gear uses planet gears to get the low drive ratio. Even with NOS parts, these are imperfect. A rebuild with fresh grease will help a little, but it'll never be as smooth as high gear.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 19, 2014)

*yellow band*

Every Bendix kickback that I have had is noisy in low gear. I think it is just a characteristic of the hub. I have a Sachs 2 speed kickback and that one is quiet in either gear.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I have a Sachs 2 speed kickback and that one is quiet in either gear.




...with the exception of the pawls clicking 
Sachs 2speed hubs are premium, designed and built for real-world long-term use. I had a 1950s manual 2 speed Torpedo apart not long ago. Similar to the ND DD, but the F&S was better designed and made the USA hub look like a toy.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 19, 2014)

*sachs*

To clarify, the Sachs 2 speed is on a German made 26 inch folding bike. The entire bike appears to be very well made. In the tool pouch behind the seat is the original owners manual for the Sachs hub and it is all in German. I guess German cars are traditionally small, so the folding bike makes sense.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 19, 2014)

Thats not grinding, they Purrrr


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Thats not grinding, they Purrrr




haha! Once upon a time at a bicycle shop: customer on a test ride. Bike was making a funky noise. Lady pulls up to salesperson and asks "What is that NOISE?" Guy puts his hand on handlebar, leans in, looks her dead in the eyes and says, "What's that noise? That noise, ma'am, is the sound of _quality._"

She bought the bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2014)

*I agree*



Gordon said:


> Every Bendix kickback that I have had is noisy in low gear. I think it is just a characteristic of the hub. I have a Sachs 2 speed kickback and that one is quiet in either gear.




I have a red band kickback on my 59 mark Iv jaguar that has been completely rebuilt and still has that low gear whine. Shifts great but noisy.


----------



## Red1 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Yellow Band Bendix*

Thanks everyone for your help.  Perhaps my new nickname for the bike should be grinder?
Red


----------

